# EPT WebCam is up!



## Chucky (Jul 2, 2011)

The Eastern Pond Turtle webcam is up and running for 2011 and is usually on between 8am to about 8pm everyday until fall. Stop by and take a look. I only have 3 adults left with one 3 year old I'll be introducing to the pond as soon as the water temp gets a little warmer.

http://turtsntorts.com/tntcam/tntcam.htm


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Chucky:

Thanks for sharing that with us. It will be fun to watch and try to spot a turtle!!

(Do I remember correctly that YOUR name is Tim?)


----------



## Chucky (Jul 2, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Chucky:
> 
> Thanks for sharing that with us. It will be fun to watch and try to spot a turtle!!
> 
> (Do I remember correctly that YOUR name is Tim?)



Yes, it's Tim and you will see them unless they see someone but they usually come back out within a few minutes.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 2, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Chucky (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks FernandoM,

I found 2 babies earlier this spring that had to have overwintered from last fall. Usually I get about 8 to 10 babies so there may be more lurking about in the surrounding area or even in the pond that I haven't seen, but then again, maybe that was it.


----------

